# Am I an Aussie or a Border Collie?



## grendelboone (Feb 27, 2010)

Yesterday I adopted a gorgeous 5 month old dog who I have named Boone. This requires a small backstory--the dog was purchased by someone for under $300 from a "breeder", whatever that means. The breeder called him an Australian Shepherd. He was left with a foster mom for a few months, and she called him an Aussie too. However, I have my suspicions. He has a tail! I have no idea if this means he's a BC or just an Aussie who didn't get docked. He's a red merle, a coloration which I know is found in both breeds. He has a flatter, less-fluffy coat than I would expect from an Aussie. He's quite slim and carries himself pretty low to the ground, like I've seen Border Collies do. He isn't fully grown so I'm sort of hoping he'll reveal his secrets when he gets older. But until then, want to cast some votes? I'm actually considering doing a mail-away DNA test if I can't figure it out when he's older, because I'm so darn curious! Whatever he is, he's very cute 









That's the only photo I have of him so far, since he's only been mine for about 24 hours! If you need more/different angles/whatever, I can oblige asap. 

As a side note, he's been a blast so far. He's being neutered next week, and I'm happy with how obedient and glad to please he is...although he definitely has the typical herding dog energy! So glad I did research on herding dogs before adopting him, because I've seen how many herding dogs end up in shelters. I am looking into finding him a "job" in Frisbee or Agility or maybe Flyball soon!

Thanks in advance for the input! I'm a first time poster to this forum so I hope I did this correctly


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

It could be the lighting but I'd say your boy is actually Blue Merle like mine. As for weather he's a BC or a AS, I'm not sure cause I'm still trying to figure out what my boy is. Either way he's gorgeous and Can't wait to see more pics of him, and Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I would say mostly Aussie, but he could be a mix, right? I think a face shot without the red-eye would help; IMO BC's have very unique eyes.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I see BC, gorgeous boy! We have alot of BC and Aussie people on here so hopefully they'll give their opinion.


----------



## Cali_KBR (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you post a side picture of him standing? Maybe have someone hold him for you. Also a side profile of his face. His face and ears are quite similar to my Aussie so I'm leaning more towards that.
Some Aussies are born with tails, some aren't. He may just not have been docked.

Edit to add..
The coat isn't a dead givaway as to no-Aussie.
My full blooded Aussie is poorly bred and also is not fluffy. I can show you a picture if you like. My BC actually has longer and fuller hair than my Aussie.
Even then, he's only five months and his coat may thicken up.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Aussie for a few reasons but it would be awesome if we could see some shots of him moving. The best way to tell the difference is by movement. BCs move very uniquely compared to other dogs.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see more pictures of him. Only *1* in 24 hrs. pfft, I would have had dozens! 

He is a beauty...and thanks for taking him. You will be in for a life of fun, pleasure, laughs, tears, and frustration. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

He is very cute do you have side pictures of him? My friend has a strongly working bred aussie that looks more like BC but is a purebred aussies from nice lines it would be easier to tell if you could possibly post more pictures?
He is a red merle by the way. Also do you have pictures of his parents?


/Amanda


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I also see BC. BC's can have blue eyes, my Lucky has 1 blue eye. But for the body shape, looks more BC than Aussie to me. Also, the ears are like my Lucky's. Nell's are more upright.

Edit:
See any similarities to this BC?
http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup#p/u/25/VVH9ztmx1U8


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

He looks more like a blue merle to me unless it is the picture. A red merle has a red coat with the merle markings.


----------



## JadoreHaley (Nov 22, 2009)

Whatever he is he is 100% gorgeous!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyllobernese said:


> He looks more like a blue merle to me unless it is the picture. A red merle has a red coat with the merle markings.


He has liver pigment around his eyes and nose, that reds/red merles have.


----------



## Ophelia (Jun 25, 2009)

This is tricky. He doesn't seem stocky enough to be an Aussie Shep. Aren't they much more built and sturdy? Maybe he is a Border Collie/Australian Shepherd mix, like my girl.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Ophelia said:


> This is tricky. He doesn't seem stocky enough to be an Aussie Shep. Aren't they much more built and sturdy? Maybe he is a Border Collie/Australian Shepherd mix, like my girl.



not all aussies are heavy in bone here are pictures of my friend's *Purebred aussies* from working lines he is an amazing aussie.




























Like is said earlier it will be easier with pictures from the side and possibly pixs of the parents ?



/Amanda


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I never would have guessed that's an Aussie! I would have called it a docked BC for sure.

For the OP's dog, I'm still going to say BC, though the more I look at his head the more I see Aussie. If he filled out more as he gets older, I'd probably change my vote though.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

defiantly need more pictures


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

If the breeder called him an "aussie", I would guess he is an aussie...I've seen working aussies that are on the slim side and show aussies that are really thick. My aussie has a tail. She is 7 months old and seemed to develop her "fluffiness" graudally over the past few months. Maybe your boy's coat will get thicker as he gets older.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I agree if the breeder said Aussie then he probably is an Aussie.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He looks a lot like my aussie did when he was younger. He still isnt very fluffy but his coat has just in the past couple years filled out some and he's 6 years old now. the first picture I attached is the only pic I have of him from when he was younger around 2 years old. The second is this winter and the third is around a year and half ago


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

I normally wouldn't hijack a thread, but since Aussie/BC people are looking, I thought I'd ask about Topaz as well...we were told he's a Border Collie (don't know too much background, I think he was "too much" for the previous owners to handle, he's very high strung), but I am thinking more Aussie or a mix because he's pretty tall and heavier than what's listed for Border Collies. He's 55 lbs now, but more like 60 in these photos. 

As a pup









Head shot









Side shot









More recent side shot


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I see Aussie in him, personally.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Topaz looks all aussie to me


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Topaz looks very Aussie to me. I love his coat.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

For the OP, I see Aussie in "ugly puppy" (awkward, scraggly) phase.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks to those who looked, commented. I didn't mean to hijack the thread. lol there are so many "what is my dog" threads, I never know if people like them or are annoyed by them!

I personally think Topaz is an Aussie as well. 

I also think the OP's pup is an Aussie and will be gorgeous when it grows into itself! LOL


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

To make myself clear, I am not calling OP's pup ugly... Just at the awkward phase. My aussie is right there too. Legs and paws are too big for her torso, and her fur isn't filled out yet.


----------



## SkareWolfe (Mar 2, 2010)

Very beautiful dog, as far as I know looks like an Aussie. best of luck!


----------



## greytigertx (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful baby.

Just a note. I have had aussies with tails and aussies with no tails. It is not uncommon for an aussie to be born with no tail. I have never seen a border-aussie that is tailess. I am not saying it couldn't happen, I have just never encountered one. If I had to decide what this baby is I would lean strongly to Border Collie or border-aussie. The BC has a ruff or "mane" typically. I don't recall seeing an aussie with a ruff. Again, it's not impossible, I just have never seen one. The merling is not typical of the BC. Therefore I would hazard a guess and say you have a beautiful example of a merle border-aussie. I have a house full of border aussies and no two are alike. I also have a purebred BC female that is the sweetest gal around. She has a thing for my pure blood Pitt Bull. Hopefully they will keep their relationship platonic (not that it would do him any good-wink).. Quit worrying what you have and enjoy what you have. You have a gorgeous little boy and if he is like my babies, he will keep you busy. Playtime is 24/7.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

greytigertx said:


> The BC has a ruff or "mane" typically. I don't recall seeing an aussie with a ruff. Again, it's not impossible, I just have never seen one.


Here is your first Aussie Mane/ruff, The Aussie breed standard actually calls for a moderate "mane" so you should be seeing it more often.


----------

